

Ask HN: Apple WWDC, MacBook Retina, Siri, Eyes Free, Which one is game changing? - gshakir


======
gshakir
* So far Macbook Air/Pro getting upgraded

* A new Macbook Pro with Retina/Thunderbolt is introduced. No Ethernet or Firewire jacks.

* "PowerNap" Macbook updates while sleeping.

* Siri integrates with Open Table, Yelp and Yahoo. Big time "EyesFree" integration with Car manufacturers.

------
donmcc
The Passbook app struck me as a big deal.

